# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  By the sea - o 1º meu nano reef

## Duarte Alves

Boas

bem com sou novo nestas andanças espero que me ajudem
Vou deixar o setup do aqua

Aquario:60compx40altx35larg=84lt
Escumador:Jebo Protein Skimmer 178( é tipo um filtro cascat
Iluminaçao:Hqi de 150w + actinica de 15w
Substracto:+- 13 kg de areia fininha da Ocean's Nature
Rocha Viva:vem amanha (10 kg da Indonesia)
Bombas Circuladoras:2 fluval 2 (temporarios) com 400 l/h cada+ bomba da jebo com 400 l/h + a bomba do escumador(900l/h) =2100 l/h

Como estou em tempo de provas globais e testes tudo ao mesmo tempo ainda nao consegui tirar fotografias

Quanto a futura fauna:
vou por 2 clarkii's
um gobiodon atrangulatus

Outra coisa e que quero por uma anemona mas disseram-me que nao a podia ter com gobis. é verdade?


Abraço,Duarte :SbOk5:

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Ola Duarte,

julgo que dois clarkiis vai dar confusão.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Duarte,

Não quero chatear-te...mas penso que o teu aquário é pequeno para 2 clarkii's...os clarkiis são os "talibans" dos palhaços...eu próprio tenho um nano de 1 metro e só vou colocar 2 premnas (outros talibans palhaços), e mesmo assim acho qué o aquário é um pouco apertado.

Tem cuidado com as anémonas...se morrem, estragam-te a água toda!

----------


## Duarte Alves

Boas

Quanto a fauna:
Já tinha falado com o Ricardo Santos e ele disse-me que nao havia problem :Admirado:  .
Quanto anemona:
Em principio vou por euphyllia glabrescens






Desde já obrigado pela ajuda :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

atenção que a euphyllia glabrescens é um coral duro (SPS) e não uma anémona. 

1abraço,

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas,
> 
> atenção que a euphyllia glabrescens é um coral duro (SPS) e não uma anémona. 
> 
> 1abraço,


Boas...

Só uma questão a euphylia glabrescens não é um LPS??? Long Polyp Stony???  :Admirado:   :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Sim José tens toda a razão, no meu teclado o "S" está perto do "L"  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Duarte Alves

Boas
Eu sei que nao é uma anemona :SbSourire19:  
quanto a ser sps ou lps nao faço ideia :Admirado:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Sim José tens toda a razão, no meu teclado o "S" está perto do "L"


EHEHEEHEHHE  :Wink:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Boa disposição... isso é que é preciso...  :tutasla:

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

> Boas
> Eu sei que nao é uma anemona 
> quanto a ser sps ou lps nao faço ideia


sps quer dizer "small polyps" lps "longue polyps"

----------


## Duarte Alves

> sps quer dizer "small polyps" lps "longue polyps"


 :SbOk5:   :Pracima:   :SbOk5: 

Neste momento 
Já nao tenho os filtros fluval 2 a fazer de bombas , agora tenho uma bomba de 800/h da resun 

Só sexta e que tenho a rocha :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas
> 
> Quanto a fauna:
> Já tinha falado com o Ricardo Santos e ele disse-me que nao havia problem .


Olá Duarte,
eu não vejo nenhum problema nisso, mas preferia ter 2 _A.ocellaris_ ou _A.percula_.
De qualquer das maneiras, como pretendes ter dois palhaços, aconcelho-te a quando os comprares, que compes logo os dois, e bem pequenos!

----------


## Duarte Alves

> Olá Duarte,
> eu não vejo nenhum problema nisso, mas preferia ter 2 _A.ocellaris_ ou _A.percula_.
> De qualquer das maneiras, como pretendes ter dois palhaços, aconcelho-te a quando os comprares, que compes logo os dois, e bem pequenos!


Olá Ricardo

Sabes é que nao acho grande piada aos ocelaris e aos perculas :Admirado:  
Quando comprar ,compro logo os 2 ,foi uma coisa que aprendi com os Ciclideos Africanos é que comprar as "mijinhas" nunca da bom resultado.

E quanto a luz ta fixe :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola!!!!

A rocha chegou hoje!!!!!!
12 kg de r.v da indonésia!!
e com ela viera 2 aptasias :Coradoeolhos:  .o que e que tenho que enjectar nelas para as matar??


DSC01647.jpg
DSC01655.jpg
DSC01648.jpg
DSC01649.jpg

As fotografias tao uma porcaria mas acho que se ve qualquer coisa :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Duarte,

se só vieram 2 aiptásias, faz o seguinte:

Desdobras um clip, e aquece-lo no fogão...e queima-as...é  o método mais eficaz!

----------


## Duarte Alves

Boas

hoje fui a farmacia comprar um sist.de soro e não é que fui a 4 farmacias e nada :yb620:  
Alguem sabe alguma farmacia na zona de campo de ourque e rato que tenha sist. de soro??

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas
> 
> hoje fui a farmacia comprar um sist.de soro e não é que fui a 4 farmacias e nada 
> Alguem sabe alguma farmacia na zona de campo de ourque e rato que tenha sist. de soro??


Boas...

Infelizmente não te posso ajudar em relação a isso, mas posso dar-te uma sugestão, porque é que em vez desse sistema não usas uma garrafa de água ou mesmo um garrafão, com um tubo daqueles que o ppl dos plantados usa para as bombas de ar e uma daquelas torneiras tb para esses tubos?? Olha que até funciona bem... :SbOk:

----------


## António Frazão

Olá!
Quando andei à procura de um sistema de soro, não encontrei nada em não sei quantas mil farmácias que procurei!
É capaz de ser bem mais fácil como o José Francisco Duarte diz...
Em relação às Aiptasias,tens é que ter cuidado com a sua proliferação, isto é se começares a ver muitas pequenas a aparecerem o meu conselho é arranjares um lysmata wundermani ou seticaudata para controláónio-las.
cumprimentos
António

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola!!!
Como tive fora só pude ver isto agora quanto as aptasias já foram
A bocado fui ver o aqua e ncontrei 2 caranguejos pequenos e uma estrela do mar minuscula :SbSourire2:  
Tou a pensar em por um bocadinho de caulerpa no aquario disseram-me  que era bom para aquarios novos, por acaso ninguem tem um bocadinho a mais :Whistle:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Ola!!!
> Como tive fora só pude ver isto agora quanto as aptasias já foram
> A bocado fui ver o aqua e ncontrei 2 caranguejos pequenos e uma estrela do mar minuscula 
> Tou a pensar em por um bocadinho de caulerpa no aquario disseram-me  que era bom para aquarios novos, por acaso ninguem tem um bocadinho a mais


Boas...

Em relação às aptaisias, tens a certeza??? Huummmm

Em relação aos caranguejos toma atenção pois poderão no futuro tornar-se um problema!!! A estrela do mar a que te referes, não será um ofiurio??? Se assim for o mais provável é ser benéfico para o teu aqua, em relação ao resto... tenta identificá-los para teres a certeza...  :Wink:

----------


## Duarte Alves

Boas

Quanto as aptasiaas ja as matei pelo menos as visiveis a olho nu, quanto aos carrangueijos nao sabia :SbOk:  ,a estrelas do mar nao sao ophiuros de certeza absoluta nem sao parecidas com os ophiuros ,tem a forma de uma estrela normar mas com 1 cm

tive a ver agora os nitritos e nitratos:
nitritos-nao tenho nada
nitratos-0,5 mg/l

quando é que posso começar a por a equipa de limpeza????

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas
> 
> Quanto as aptasiaas ja as matei pelo menos as visiveis a olho nu, quanto aos carrangueijos nao sabia ,a estrelas do mar nao sao ophiuros de certeza absoluta nem sao parecidas com os ophiuros ,tem a forma de uma estrela normar mas com 1 cm
> 
> tive a ver agora os nitritos e nitratos:
> nitritos-nao tenho nada
> nitratos-0,5 mg/l
> 
> quando é que posso começar a por a equipa de limpeza????


Boas...

Em relação à estrela e aos caranguejos, tenta visualmente identificá-los (ou tira fotos para o pessoal tentar ajudar-te) e procura na net, info sobre esses organismo, para saberes melhor as suas necessidades e características!

Em relação à equipa de limpeza, sou da opinião que podes e deves adicioná-la... já!

Boa Sorte para o teu "projecto"  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Frazão

Olá Duarte,
A equipa de limpeza penso que podes e deves colocar parte dela já.
Não digo para colocares toda porque penso que  os Detrivoros ( algumas espécies de ermitas e nassários, ofiuros etc) ainda não têm restos de comida pelo aquário para se alimentarem, mas podes sempre comprar toda a equipa de limpeza e depois adicionar alguma comida de vez em quando que só faz é bem ao aquário!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já não há amónia ?

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola

A amonia esta a 0,03 mg/l :SbOk5: 

Comecei hoje a adicionar calk da red sea.

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola!!

Podem me dizer o kit de limpeza ideal para o meu aquario sff

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

com base  na informação do site da LusoReef, poderás ter:

4 Cerites
3 Hermitas de Patas Brancas
3 Hermitas de Patas Verdes
8 Nassários

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola!!!
Obrigado Bruno
Eu hoje vou buscar os ermitas :SbOk:  
eu ja estou a adicionar kalk mas nao sei se só adiciono a noite ou é 24h por dia :SbQuestion2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

E pá com amónia no aqua, não devias colocar nenhum ser vivo, anteriormente disse que podias e devias adicionar já a equipa de limpeza pois ocultás-te o valor da amónia e depreendi que não havia!!!!!! Mas é só um conselho...  :SbOk2:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Eu também estou no  inicio, e tenho adicionado Kalk 24h para recuperar cálcio (estava baixo) e facilitar a subida de Ph.

----------


## Duarte Alves

Boas

mas foste tu que disseste para eu adicionar a equipa de limpeza :Confused: 
é que a loja onde encomendei ja foi os buscar :JmdEffraye:  ,espero que eles quando vierem para o aquario se aguentem :yb663:  
quanto a questao do calk sabes-me responder  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Podes colocar os eremitas. São muito resistentes.

Por maior segurança esperava pelo 0 da amónia antes de colocar os nassarius que são mais sensíveis- segundo sei tem a amónia provoca-lhes problemas no aparelho digestivo e, consequentemente, uma morte lenta (demoram aí 2 ou 3 semanas a definhar).
O valor a que está agora não apresenta problema para os nassarius, mas como colocaste RV recentemente, ainda pode haver um pico e, ai, era o fim deles, pelo que, quanto a estes, talvez valha a pena espera.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...anteriormente disse que podias e devias adicionar já a equipa de limpeza pois ocultás-te o valor da amónia e depreendi que não havia...


Sim, claro que fui... mas tinhas dados a info nitritos -> 0 e nitratos -> 0,5... e não disseste que tinhas amónia... com esta info, o conselho era colocares a equipa!!! como não tinhas nitritos e tinhas nitratos, deduzi como acho que muitos faziam, que o ciclo já estava avançado!!! Enfim, lição apreendida, colocar toda a informação disponível!!! De qq forma, como disse o João M Monteiro, são resistentes e não haverá problemas de maior!!!

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola a todos!

Agradeço desde já a vossa ajuda e desculpem-me ter esquecido de por o parametro da amonia.
deixo aqui uma fotografias das estrelas que tenho no aquario

DSC01672.jpg

DSC01668.jpg

DSC01665.jpg

DSC01671.jpg
Alguem sabe que estrela é??sao minusculas e tem uma cor acinzentada
desculpem a qualidade das fotografias

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Também tenho dessas, e posso dizer que são umas belas mamadoras de açgas filamentosas.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Ola a todos!
> 
> Agradeço desde já a vossa ajuda e desculpem-me ter esquecido de por o parametro da amonia.
> ...
> Alguem sabe que estrela é??sao minusculas e tem uma cor acinzentada
> desculpem a qualidade das fotografias


Boas...

Duarte, não tens que pedir desculpa, eu é que devia ter previsto essa questão (como o João M Monteiro... a experiência), seja como for, tudo há-de correr bem!!

Em relação às fotos, desculpa mas não consigo perceber o que indicas.... 

Tenta especificar e colocar outras fotos... bem haja! :SbOk2:

----------


## João M Monteiro

As estrelas são _Asterina sp_. Um bichinho calmo e habitual nos nossos aquários.

----------


## Duarte Alves

Obrigado a todos
quanto as estrelas sabem se crescem muito, comem o quê?

o  Ca do aquario esta a 420 mg/l

hoje a noite tiro fotografias com uma maqina emprestada depois mostrovos :SbOk:  
Agora como o dinheiro acabou para ja assim nao tenho tentaçoes :Coradoeolhos:  
Agora vai ficar em maturaçao :SbSourire21:

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola!!!

Ca vao as fotografias espero que gostem


Geral











O que é isto??

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola!!!

Fiz hoje uma tpa de 40% com agua natural,porque os fosfatos estam em alta,pois é ja tou no nivel a cima (algas :Admirado:  ),pos PhosEx da jbl para ver se diminui as algas no aquario
Se souberem o que é o coral da ultima fotografia avisem,pois nao faço ideia do que seja :Admirado:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Na foto se ve mal mas a mim me parece um Zoanthu.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Duarte,
pela foto não se consegue perceber bem, mas isso parece ser da familia zoantídeos, mas há também a possibilidade de ser da familia das anemonas...

----------


## Duarte Alves

Boas

tive a pesquisar e parece-me ser um zoanthus

ja agora que estamos numa de corais quando e que acham que posso por o 1º?? 1 mes? 2 meses?? mais???

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola!!!!!

Eu não estou muito contente com o layout por isso venho aqui pedir-vos ajuda para o melhorar

O aquario tem cerca de 12/13 kg r.v
Opção 1:

Opção 2:


Agora peço ajuda ,para descobrir o layout ideal :SbOk:  
PS-Estou mais inclinado para a opção 1...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Duarte

Tens toda a razão em não estar satisfeito com o teu layout. O posicionamento da rocha não deve nunca ficar encostado aos vidros. Quebras a dinâmica da agua, origunando com isso vários pontos mortos no teu sistema.

Tenta colocar a rocha mais no centro, dando-lhe sempre zonas de passagem de corrente entre elas.

A zona de contacto da rocha com o substrato deve ser o menos possivel. Sendo preferivel colocar a rocha de cutelo em vez da maior base sobre o substrato.

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola Julio!!!

Obrigado pela resposta,eu hoje fiz uma tpa de 25% ,estpu a pensar em alterar amanha a noite, sera que posso? ou estou a mexer demasiado no aquario e devo esperar mais uns dias?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Sem problemas Duarte, podes mexer.

Presta atenção ao escumador. Sempre que se mexe na água do aquário ele fica com um comportamento errático, e pode começar a babar-se.

É sempre recomendado limpar o copo do escumador antes de mexer na água do aquário.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Sem problemas Duarte, podes mexer.
> 
> Presta atenção ao escumador. Sempre que se mexe na água do aquário ele fica com um comportamento errático, e pode começar a babar-se.
> 
> É sempre recomendado limpar o copo do escumador antes de mexer na água do aquário.


Boas... 

O Júlio tem razão... já tive à beira de ter uma inundação por causa dele, mas felizmente vi a tempo, no entanto também já tive situações em que deixa de espumar depois de mexer no aqua e só passado um dia começou a espumar!!! Se lavares o copo e o "pescoço" o escumador é quase certo que só vai espumar, ao fim de 1 ou 2 dias!! Seja como for fica atento!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas jose
Um escumador deve ser afinado sem se ter mexido na agua ou ter dado de comida aos peixes, e depois nao é preciso passar a vida a afinaldo, penso eu de que, pelo menos eu nunca afino o meu e é muito normal ele deixar de espumar e ficar com a espuma baixo logoque mexo na agua do meu aqua.
abraços

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola!!!

Agradeço a todos a ajuda :yb677:  , entao hoje a noite vou mudar o layout e vou ficar atento nos 1º dias ao escumador depois da modificação do layout

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola a todos!!!
desculpem-me mas ainda nao tirei as fotografias ao aquario amanha sem falta tiro umas e meto aqui

Tive a ver os parametros da agua ,pois dos ermitas que comprei 5 p.branca 5 p.verdes morreram 2 de cada :Icon Cry:  

Nitratos-0,5 mg/l
Nitritos-0,0 mg/l
Ph-8,1
Fosfatos-0,0 mg/l
Amonia-0,3mg/l

O que acham????Eu acho que amonia esta a niveis aceitaveis mas nao tenho a certeza...

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Ola a todos!!!
> desculpem-me mas ainda nao tirei as fotografias ao aquario amanha sem falta tiro umas e meto aqui
> 
> Tive a ver os parametros da agua ,pois dos ermitas que comprei 5 p.branca 5 p.verdes morreram 2 de cada 
> 
> Nitratos-0,5 mg/l
> Nitritos-0,0 mg/l
> Ph-8,1
> Fosfatos-0,0 mg/l
> ...


Boas... 

A amónia diferente de zero é sempre pouco ou nada aceitavel...
Vê se tens alguma coisa morta no aqua... 
o PH um pouquito mais alto não fazia mal... tens adicionado Kalk???

----------


## Duarte Alves

> Boas... 
> 
> A amónia diferente de zero é sempre pouco ou nada aceitavel...
> Vê se tens alguma coisa morta no aqua... 
> o PH um pouquito mais alto não fazia mal... tens adicionado Kalk???


tenho todas as noites...
vou ver se tenho alguma coisa morta...
ontem aumentei a circulaçao nao sei se é relevante a morte dos bichos

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola a todos

Hoje fui ver se tinha alguma coisa morta e tinha um p.verdes :Icon Cry:  
Os p.brancas desapareceram eu sei que eles tem a mania de se enterrarem e deixarem só olhos a mostra mas nem isso encontro por isso imagino que tenham morrido tambem :yb620:  ´

Só tenho agora 2 p.verdes e um turbo snail que esta de boa saude :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> A amónia diferente de zero é sempre pouco ou nada aceitavel...


Olá Duarte,
como o José disse, esse nível de amónia não está bem...pode muito bem ser a causa da morte dos hermitas!

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ricardo 

Deve ser ,mas o que faço agora? uma tpa?? ou deixo o aquario assim???
A temp. nao pode ser porque ta a 25ºC

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola

Deixo aqui a tais prometidas fotografias do novo layout




Corais que vieram com a rocha:



Alguem sabe que coral é este?

----------


## António Frazão

Tá bem melhor o Layout..
em relação aos corais que a RV trazia, parece-me ser uma palythoa, e o segundo alguma coisa como um coral duro, a mim parece-me alguma coisa do genero de Favia ou favites porites.. Digo isto pela forma da rocha, da parte morta. Mas aguarda os Experts!
Agora só tens que dar tempo ao tempo e deixar o aquário estabilizar os seus parametros, não te preocupes com a equipa de limpeza. Quando começares a ter muitas Algas, dá um salto ao cabo raso na maré vazia e apanha uns Turbos ( os que têm a casca de cor uniforme, cinzenta são maiores que os outros de várias cores ) com uma ambientação adequada, são excelentes comedores de algas! Durante as semanas depois de ter ido ao cabo raso apanhar alguns deixei de limpar os vidros do aquário pois não era preciso!

cumprimentos e boa sorte!

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola Antonio!!!

Tambe acho que ficou bem melhor.Quanto a 2 coral ele veio so com um polipo o mais escuro e de um dia pra o outro nasceram mais 3 :SbSourire19:  

Quanto a equipa de limpeza vou seguir o teu concelho :SbOk5:

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Boas
> 
> mas foste tu que disseste para eu adicionar a equipa de limpeza
> é que a loja onde encomendei ja foi os buscar ,espero que eles quando vierem para o aquario se aguentem 
> quanto a questao do calk sabes-me responder



Desculpa mas com o que escreves aqui so tenho que diser alguma coisa
Esqueces que estas a falar de seres vivos .
Enquanto os tests nitritos,nitratos,amonia não tiverem a 0 não deves meter nada de ser vivo e esperar que eles aguentem.
E um conselho que te dou é :
Ler tudo o que puderes sobre os animais antes de os comprares.
E a melhor coisa na nossa paixão é PACIENCIA,PACIENCIA deixar a fauna e bactérias se formarem nas rochas,deixar a natureza trabalhar.
BOA CONTINUAçÃO,BOA SORTE
um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Ricardo 
> 
> Deve ser ,mas o que faço agora? uma tpa?? ou deixo o aquario assim???
> A temp. nao pode ser porque ta a 25ºC


Boas...

Em relação a isso eu faria umas TPA's de 20% já e outra na próxima semana, para baixar esses valores, procuraria mais insistentemente por organismos mortos... e tentaria passar o fluxo das PH pelas rochas para retirar o "lixo" que estas pudessem acumular!!!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Desculpa mas com o que escreves aqui so tenho que diser alguma coisa
> Esqueces que estas a falar de seres vivos .
> Enquanto os tests nitritos,nitratos,amonia não tiverem a 0 não deves meter nada de ser vivo e esperar que eles aguentem.
> E um conselho que te dou é :
> Ler tudo o que puderes sobre os animais antes de os comprares.
> E a melhor coisa na nossa paixão é PACIENCIA,PACIENCIA deixar a fauna e bactérias se formarem nas rochas,deixar a natureza trabalhar.
> BOA CONTINUAçÃO,BOA SORTE
> um abraço


Boas... 

Em primeiro lugar, não me esqueço não... nesse caso que referes o Duarte, não referiu níveis de amónia... logo assumiu-se que estariam a 0... Como também deves saber, os nitratos são, algo pouco tóxico e é normal existirem em pequenas quantidade num aquário, como tal não existe qualquer problema em colocar uma equipa de limpeza (e na minha opinião até deve ser colocada) quando ainda estes não se encontrem a 0, até porque no teu aqua deve ter existido algum momento em que estes (e já estando o aqua habitado) não estariam a 0... ou não alimentas os corais??? E os peixes??? E eles não defecam??? 

Claro que o Duarte deve ler, é esse também o meu concelho, devemos ter sempre atitude crítica, não podemos ser sépticos nem dogmáticos! Pois caso assim fosse, estaríamos a regredir e não a evoluir por isso quando dizes que não estando com os nitratos a 0, não se devia colocar nenhum ser no aqua, das duas uma, ou não estás a ser crítico em relação à tua afirmação ou estás a ser cómico  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Boas... 
> 
> Em primeiro lugar, não me esqueço não... nesse caso que referes o Duarte, não referiu níveis de amónia... logo assumiu-se que estariam a 0... Como também deves saber, os nitratos são, algo pouco tóxico e é normal existirem em pequenas quantidade num aquário, como tal não existe qualquer problema em colocar uma equipa de limpeza (e na minha opinião até deve ser colocada) quando ainda estes não se encontrem a 0, até porque no teu aqua deve ter existido algum momento em que estes (e já estando o aqua habitado) não estariam a 0... ou não alimentas os corais??? E os peixes??? E eles não defecam??? 
> 
> Claro que o Duarte deve ler, é esse também o meu concelho, devemos ter sempre atitude crítica, não podemos ser sépticos nem dogmáticos! Pois caso assim fosse, estaríamos a regredir e não a evoluir por isso quando dizes que não estando com os nitratos a 0, não se devia colocar nenhum ser no aqua, das duas uma, ou não estás a ser crítico em relação à tua afirmação ou estás a ser cómico


Quanto ou ser comico penso que eu não te agredi.
Sim meti os nitratos a mais os testes que devem estar a zero é nitritos  e amonia 
E se jà não se pode dar a sua opinião penso que nem vale a pena eu vir mais para aqui, que eu para ja estava a falar para o duarte e não para ti.
O que eu queria diser era dar tempo ão aquario de se formar.

Para tua informação estou a montar um aquario de 450L e fas dois meses que esta a formar-se para dar tempo as batérias progredirem.

Mas se agredi alguém desculpem de dar a minha opinião.
Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Quanto ou ser comico penso que eu não te agredi.
> Sim meti os nitratos a mais os testes que devem estar a zero é nitritos  e amonia 
> E se jà não se pode dar a sua opinião penso que nem vale a pena eu vir mais para aqui, que eu para ja estava a falar para o duarte e não para ti.
> O que eu queria diser era dar tempo ão aquario de se formar.
> 
> Para tua informação estou a montar um aquario de 450L e fas dois meses que esta a formar-se para dar tempo as batérias progredirem.
> 
> Mas se agredi alguém desculpem de dar a minha opinião.
> Um abraço


Boas... 

Claro que não me agrediste, se calhar a minha palavra foi mal entendida, dessa forma também te peço desculpa... 

No meu caso, também só coloquei seres vivos quando todos os valores já estavam a zero, há muito... 

Acho que qualquer um pode deixar as suas ideias e tu fizeste-o sem ferir ninguém, acho que me entendeste mal, quando achaste que fiquei de alguma forma melindrado com a tua resposta, nada disso.

Acho ainda que deves continuar a postar para que todos possamos ganhar com os pensamentos de todos e com os teus em particular!!! 

Mais uma coisa, motas, carros, futebol, petiscos, aquas... são coisas para nos divertirmos e não nos chatearmos... desta forma espero que entendas a minha posição em relação ao forum e à aquariofilia...

Fica bem e já agora, desculpa lá qualquer coisinha!!!!  :yb677:   :Vitoria:  

Já agora, Duarte, TPA's TPA's TPA's...  :Vitoria:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola aos dois!!!!

Como ainda nao tenho a certeza de que se especie se trata o 2 coral peço ajuda aos dois

José:
Amanha vou fazer uma TPA de agua natural,tenho feito semanalmente e aproveito para agradeçer a todos os que me ajudaram neste novo desafio , e tu josé foste um dos principais :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Boas... 
> 
> Claro que não me agrediste, se calhar a minha palavra foi mal entendida, dessa forma também te peço desculpa... 
> 
> No meu caso, também só coloquei seres vivos quando todos os valores já estavam a zero, há muito... 
> 
> Acho que qualquer um pode deixar as suas ideias e tu fizeste-o sem ferir ninguém, acho que me entendeste mal, quando achaste que fiquei de alguma forma melindrado com a tua resposta, nada disso.
> 
> Acho ainda que deves continuar a postar para que todos possamos ganhar com os pensamentos de todos e com os teus em particular!!! 
> ...




Estamos desculpados
Por acaso até pensei que tivesses levado a mal.
Desculpa mas se calhar as veses explico-me mal é o que faz escrever pouco o português é que vim para a suiça com os meus pais e prontos com os anos
a erros.

Mas o que eu queria diser é que eu com o meu primeiro aquario fis muitas asneiras por causa do vendedor.
E é por isso que tento que não façam os mesmos erros  que eu fis a 8 anos atràs.
Mas deveria ter-me explicado melhor também
DESCULPA
p.s.: boa esperiencia  para mim a partir de agora farei atenção.
Um abraço
Paulo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Olá Duarte, é com grande alegria que realizo que as minhas ideias e elações, foram para ti uma grande ajuda! Assim te posso dizer, sempre que necessitares... conta! Pois é com esse entusiasmo que participo no Reefforum... Quanto à TPA... Força com issoooo!  :Wink: 

Paulo...  :Pracima:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Palmas:  

Em relação ao coral... estou com o António Frasão... Favia sp. ou Favites spp.

mas vê uns links...

http://www.mare2000.it/Invertebrati/favia.htm
http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...6/limit/last14
http://www.corallibrary.info/showgallery.php?cat=523

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Boas...
> 
> Em relação ao coral... estou com o António Frasão... Favia sp. ou Favites spp.
> 
> mas vê uns links...
> 
> http://www.mare2000.it/Invertebrati/favia.htm
> http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...6/limit/last14
> http://www.corallibrary.info/showgallery.php?cat=523



Sim também estou de acordo com vocês dois Favites spp ou Favia sp.

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola a todosola) 
Deixo aqui uma actualização do setup do aquario

Aquario:60compx40altx35larg=84lt
Escumador:Prizm
Iluminaçao:Hqi de 150w + actinica de 15w
Substracto:+- 13 kg de areia fininha da Ocean's Nature
Rocha Viva:+- 13kg de rocha viva da indonésia
Bombas Circuladoras:bomba da resun de 800l/h , 1 bomba da resun de 2 direcções de 700l/h 

Equipa de limpeza:
-1 turbo snail
-2 ermitas de patas azuis

Equipa de limpeza a acrescentar:
-4 Nassários
-3 ermitas de patas brancas
-1 Lysmata seticaudata
-1 stenorhynchus seticornis
-1 hymenocera picta

*PS*- tenho 1 bomba a mais de 500l/h , mas nao me parece haver zonas de corrente morta :Admirado:

----------


## Duarte Alves

Boas

O aquario ia de vento em popa ate que hoje de manha quando acordo vejo o movel molhado,o o chao tambem ,e o nivel da agua esta mais baixo que ontem ( mas a rocha estava toda submersa) eu estava mais a dormir que acordado estava a achar tudo muito estranho ate que me veio luz a cabeça e percebi que o aquario estava a verter :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   conclusao

a rocha os 2 ermitas e o turbo pra uma caixa com uma bomba de 400l/h a area pra outra com uma bomba de 400l/h

Amanha vou reforçar o movel pois penso que tenha sido pois percebi que havia uma pequena curva na prte de cima do movel o que fz com que o aquario racha-sse num canto

Só sexta e que tenho um aquario novo um 75x40x40

até la espero que se mantenha tudo nos conformes :yb663:

----------

